# anyone use ECS oil filter housing?



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Maintenance/Engine/ES2210310/


----------



## judas9mm (Mar 6, 2009)

Fantomasz said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.5/Maintenance/Engine/ES2210310/


 Not yet. Thanks for the link, I'll probably get one for my next oil change.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

judas9mm said:


> Not yet. Thanks for the link, I'll probably get one for my next oil change.


 i've been thinking about it and i have ALWAYS noticed an oil leak under the housing every time i change my oil and i clean the plastic that we have to take off... it always reappears.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This only works on a couple of the early 2.5's so if your motor is newer than 07 it will not work...call ecs for questions...because it will not work on my 08


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah I was wondering about this cause they say it will only work on early 2.5s. The housing looks like the kind on my B4 Passat tho inside where the filter clips in. My filter housing in my Rabbit isnt like that so I figured it wasnt the right kind for the 2.5. I really wanna get it tho so I dont have to worry about my housing cracking or leaking. Someone bite the bullet and tell me if itll work!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

This is the reply when I sent them a question regarding my 08



ECS Tuning said:


> New filter housing fits up to VIN 1K-6-610,401 split is in the 2006 model year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So vin number will verify


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

used the search found this thread

this was on my xmass list this year.

any other people try it since this post...

looks to me that it will make changing my oil a little less messy and quicker..


----------



## RABBIT170 (Aug 26, 2009)

If they make one for the 08 rabbits then i would get it.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

There were early reports that they leaked but I think they have fixed it for the second revision.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Im local to them, and tried to get them to make one for all years. They tested the water with the 2.0t version and alot of people are installing them wrong creating leaks and such then coming on vortex and bashing the part. Im not too confident they are gonna make more. Ill bring it up again with my buddy Andy who works there. :thumbup::thumbup:

The differences between all model years is after late 06 the thread pitch is different. Up to 06 the pitch is the same as the 2.0t IIRC :beer:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

^^what kevin said. just run a forum search to read what others have said about the product. looked like a great idea considering i've cracked the OEM plastic one before and its not cheap to replace...but after reading about some of the experiences i personally don't really care if it is supposed to work on my '06 GLI, i'd rather not test the waters when it comes to something so critical on the car...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

LampyB said:


> ^^what kevin said. just run a forum search to read what others have said about the product. looked like a great idea considering i've cracked the OEM plastic one before and its not cheap to replace...but after reading about some of the experiences i personally don't really care if it is supposed to work on my '06 GLI, i'd rather not test the waters when it comes to something so critical on the car...


Just properly tq it down and your problem free. Those guys are most likely spinning it on and cranking it tight with their hands popping the plastic threads. Put some teflon tape on the threads then no leaks, idk just my .02, they make it I will buy :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so Tyler do you still have yours?


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

LampyB said:


> ^^what kevin said. just run a forum search to read what others have said about the product. looked like a great idea considering i've cracked the OEM plastic one before and its not cheap to replace...but after reading about some of the experiences i personally don't really care if it is supposed to work on my '06 GLI, i'd rather not test the waters when it comes to something so critical on the car...


i ran a search and only got this thread


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't end up getting one, i'm 08 so it won't work. I wish it would though for sure


----------



## '05JettaSPE (Jul 10, 2008)

Triple check your VIN with ECS before buying, wouldn't fit my '06 rabbit and I about destroyed the base trying to put it on. They refunded my money, so all was cool, just a hassle.


----------

